
JavaScript Closures - prtkgpt
https://www.pluralsight.com/guides/front-end-javascript/javascript-closures
======
LyndsySimon
This is a fairly good article, but it's a rundown of a computer science topic,
not really "news".

Also, even though this is written with JavaScript in mind, it really applies
to most any language.

